# VBox: 10.0-RC1 encrypted ZFS doesn't accept password



## yggdrasil (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi,

I tried out 10.0-RC1 in VirtualBox. I installed it using the ZFS option with encryption, but upon the next boot, it refuses to accept my password and doesn't boot. I reinstalled it with the simplest password, but to no avail.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it an upgrade from a previous version or a new install?

I upgraded to FreeBSD 10.0-RC1 with geli(8) encrypting my swap and /usr slices. If you encrypted the root then that might be your issue - you can't decrypt a drive without loading the driver.


----------



## trh411 (Dec 12, 2013)

Perhaps you missed this from the 10.0-RC1 release notes:

```
*Please note: a last-minute problem was found in 10.0-RC1
	testing with this installation option that is still being
	investigated.  Please do *not* select the GELI encryption
	option from the installer.  Although the installation
	successfully completes, the GELI passphrase will *not*
	decrypt the GELI provider.
```
Might this be your problem?


----------



## yggdrasil (Dec 12, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Perhaps you missed this from the 10.0-RC1 release notes:
> 
> ```
> *Please note: a last-minute problem was found in 10.0-RC1
> ...


Apparently I'm blind, thank you.


----------



## elfsechsundzwanzig (Dec 16, 2013)

I saw that RC2 is out. Has this been fixed?


----------



## trh411 (Dec 16, 2013)

It looks like it has:

```
Changes between -RC1 and -RC2 include:
    - Fix a crash when attempting to use a non-disk device as an iSCSI
      LUN.
    - Fix handling of empty iSCSI authentication groups.
    - Fix a regression in bsdinstall(8) that prevented the system from
      decrypting GELI providers when installing ZFS on GELI.
    - Several Radeon KMS bug fixes.
    - Several wireless bug fixes.
    - Several clang bug fixes.
```


----------



## elfsechsundzwanzig (Dec 16, 2013)

Great. I just saw it, too.


----------

